# How come DP2A INF is now a week? what does the course consist of?



## RedPheonix07 (24 Apr 2013)

Im slated for my DP2A INF this coming month, from my past knowledge,  the course was 3 weeks long, mine for some reason only runs a week? so whats the deal? Did they remove most of the content, and just plan on doing one thing, like the coaching, rather than the C6/SF Kit, ect?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Apr 2013)

DP2 Wpns Det mbr:
 "11. The maximum training for the DP2 Weapon
Detachment Member is 18 training days for Regular force
and 11 training days for P Res force. AGLS for the P Res
will be conducted as supplemental training only."

DP2 Small Arms:
"11. The maximum training duration to achieve the
required standard for all POs will be 31 training days. To
enhance the ability to train Primary Reservists, this
training plan shall be modularized to accommodate
Primary Reservists with limited availability to attend
training."

DP2 PLQ Inf: 
"14. The maximum training duration for DP 2, Primary
Leadership Qualification Infantry to achieve the required
standard for all of the POs described in this TP will be
22 training days for both Regular and Primary Reserve."


----------



## acen (24 Apr 2013)

How will this affect those of us who took the old course? 

I did the old version and now am slated for PLQ Inf Mods 1-4. I am told I still need to do "the old sargeants course" in order to be eligible for a leaf. Is there a delta package for the old course or am I stuck doing the 2 months of DP2 Advanced Small Arms? 

Thanks,


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Apr 2013)

"old course".. what course are you referring to?


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Apr 2013)

acen said:
			
		

> How will this affect those of us who took the old course?
> 
> I did the old version and now am slated for PLQ Inf Mods 1-4. I am told I still need to do "the old sargeants course" in order to be eligible for a leaf. Is there a delta package for the old course or am I stuck doing the 2 months of DP2 Advanced Small Arms?
> 
> Thanks,



Get ready to do the 2 months Advanced small arms.


----------



## MikeL (24 Apr 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> "old course".. what course are you referring to?



Infantry Platoon Support Weapons Qualification (IPSWQ)


----------



## ARMY_101 (26 Apr 2013)

There has been much discussion on this transition from here onwards.

In brief: the *new* infantry PLQ consists of 4 Mods which must be completed from start to finish within 18 months.  The thread referenced above has information on what the new Mods cover compared to Mods 1-6.

Members with PLQ Mods 1-5 were given 6 months (from June 2012) to either completely finish the old PLQ system or have to restart under the new 4-Mod PLQ system.


----------



## ARMY_101 (26 Apr 2013)

acen said:
			
		

> I did the old version and now am slated for PLQ Inf Mods 1-4. I am told I still need to do "the old sargeants course" in order to be eligible for a leaf. Is there a delta package for the old course or am I stuck doing the 2 months of DP2 Advanced Small Arms?
> 
> Thanks,



The new requirements for infantry MCpl are:

- DP2 Weapons Det Mbr (formerly IPSW, formerly DP2A)
- Army PLQ Mods 1-3 (common to all Army trades)
- Inf PLQ Mod 4
- DP2 Advanced Small Arms

There was a PowerPoint presentation circulating in the thread referenced earlier which demonstrates the shift in some courses. Basically, the new PLQ will focus on MCpls being Section 2ICs rather than Commanders, so some of the old PLQ training is being shifted into the new Sergeants course.  ASA will focus more on firing and coaching on small arms inf weapons.

There is *also* direction from the Director of Infantry which states an inf Cpl *may* be promoted to MCpl without ASA, as long as they agree to complete the course within one year of being promoted.


----------



## acen (26 Apr 2013)

Excellent, thanks to all who responded.


----------

